# Tang Soo Do,(WMDKTSDF) still in Michigan?



## 1Wolverine (Jul 30, 2005)

It's been years since I've trained, and I find myself missing it more and more. The Master & my fellow friends/students at our local school moved away and disbanded a long time ago. I'm unsure if any of them are still around, and training somewhere or not.
 I'm getting older and I wish I still had that sense of family, loyality & honor that I once had. Not to mention the health benefits.
 Anyone out there know of any schools, in Northern Michigan that still exist?


----------



## Miles (Jul 31, 2005)

Welcome to MT 1Wolverine.

 N MI is pretty big geographical area.  Where exactly are you?

 In my hometown of Traverse City, there used to be a guy (whose name unfortunately escapes me) who taught out of a commercial Kuntaw school.  He was affiliated w/GM Kim, Jae Joon/WMDKTSDF.

 I don't know of anyone in the UP doing TSD.

 Master Penfil may know someone up North.

 Good luck!

 Miles


----------



## 1Wolverine (Aug 1, 2005)

See my Reply.


----------



## 1Wolverine (Aug 1, 2005)

Miles said:
			
		

> Welcome to MT 1Wolverine.
> 
> N MI is pretty big geographical area.  Where exactly are you?
> 
> ...


 
Thanks for replying Miles.
The instructor you're thinking of was my master "Wayne Sevener" 5th. Dan.
I live in T.C. & for a while we shared a place with Brian "buzz" Smith at his Kuntaw dojo. And it was Grandmaster Jae Joon Kim who taught him many years ago somewhere in or near Detroit.Last I knew Wayne moved ti Indian River, I haven't heard from him since.I did here a rumor of someone in Gaylord who teaches.Who is this other Master you speak of, and where is he located?


----------



## Pale Rider (Aug 3, 2005)

If I can help - let me know.  I am in Michigan..

Thanks


----------



## Miles (Aug 4, 2005)

I think it was your Instructor whom I met.  I only met him once-at Buzz Smith's school.  You might ask Mr. Smith or some of the folks at NMC.

 Good Luck!

 Miles


----------



## Butch (Aug 6, 2005)

You can call the WMDKTSDF at 813-684-2284 and get any information on schools in your area.
Butch


----------



## TallAdam85 (Sep 12, 2005)

yes in gaylord there is a club i train there it is tang soo do and sport karate it is taught under master zack burns 4th dan we also started to teach in harbor springs and at the ncmc college if any of these places are near u please let me know hope i can help


----------



## TallAdam85 (Sep 12, 2005)

the club is called new world karate website is down but u should try a class i know they will honnor ur rank


----------



## Master Dave (Sep 13, 2005)

Most of us old guys in Tang Soo Do have a Jae Joon Kim connection.

I still use the purple, green, and red belt for color belts and have kept it that way. I hope you find a school and continue training.  Master Nam kim, jj kims son use to run a school in saginaw that was before the move to fla there may be some instructore left in the area. Master Serrarto has a fine club in Grand Blanc which I just visited. a mixture of Tang Soo Do and hapkido. Grand Master Greg Bolliard heads the Musa Moo Duk Kwan Tang Soo Do federation with associate schools all over  michigan and north as well, this may be where a lot of the old Kims Karate took direction. One of my students Master Church runs his Club in Wyoming Mi. were you ever present at the old Detroit headquarters at 6 mile and Grand River? had some great times there! My school and Tang Soo Do Martial Arts Society headquarters are in Lincoln Park Mi, but I have members throughout the state, I still use the origional belt system but have incorporated weapons training okinawan, japanese, korean and chinese, some of my dans are also dans in hapkido and jujitsu, my senior student trained with the gracies, we also incorporate a good mixture into the curriculim, break falls, joint locks, grappling. throws, submissions, along with bunkai and pressure points of the Tang Soo Do Hyung.  I have and allways had an open door policy, all are welcome to visit and train for the day. If anyones ever in the area feel free to visit and share in the brotherhood!


----------



## Master Dave (Sep 13, 2005)

PS,
I wanted to say hello to an old friend Adam!
Adam get in touch with me!


----------

